# MP3 players at MPJA.com



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I noticed today that MPJA is down to less than 100 of these very useful devices. I don't know of any other sources for these - don't miss out on a great way to add sound to your haunt. And no, I don't get a commission on sales LOL

https://www.mpja.com/prodinfo.asp?number=16520+MI


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank's Otaku! I can also vouch for their usefullness, even just playing a continuous loop of sound....fantastic little device for the price!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

On loop mode, is there a pause before it replays? If so, how long?


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

I bought 4 last week and am anxiously awaiting their arrival.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

_On loop mode, is there a pause before it replays? If so, how long?_

It's about a half-second, unfortunately. You can get around this by editing the file and adding silence to the beginning or end of the audio. Also, the player is always in loop mode - there is no option for single play.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

What speakers do you guys hook these little mp3 players up to? I have a set of these Altec Lansing 120i PC speakers that work with my iPod Shuffle. So if these $5 mp3 players will show up on my Mac (I emailed and asked them if it will work I'll see if I get a response) I can copy an mp3 file from the Desktop then these speakers should work. They come with a mini plug that normally plugs into the back of the Mac but also fits the headphone jack of the iPod.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

You can use any amplified speakers that have a 1/8" stereo jack. The signal from the player is weak, pretty much just enough to drive a set of earbud headphones so using passive speakers doesn't work. Looks to me like those Altec speakers will be good, but do consider where they'll be used. If outdoors, you may need more wattage. Another plus for these players - take one with you when looking at computer speakers at the thrift stores. Makes it easy to test the speakers.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

That's a good idea. I'd be using it inside my entry archway tunnel. So it's not a broad area of outdoor sound. These little Altec Lansing speakers are surprisingly loud and clear with my iPod shuffle. The iPs volume button needs to be cranked up.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I ordered 4 of them and with shipping the came to about 7.50 each so add that to my 2 dollar computer speakers and i have multiple sounds for under 10 bucks an area...coool


----------

